Why is it so annoying when people are ambiguous? - kylejordan
======
jenkstom
This is only annoying to some people. I don't know if it's part of a person's
brain structure or just a preference, but some people are fine with ambiguity
and others are not at all.

My personal theory is that some people learn generalized coping mechanisms for
various situations in life and other people prefer to memorize scripts for
dealing with some situations. We all probably do a little bit of each, but
some people prefer one or the other. My theory is that people who like to
memorize specific steps to take to solve problems don't deal with ambiguity
well.

~~~
kylejordan
Thanks! This is helpful

------
LeoSolaris
It reminds us of how little we feel like we have accomplished, which triggers
jealousy.

~~~
kylejordan
So not knowing something makes us feel jealous of people who possess certainty
on something?

